# winnebago chieftain parts help



## 101827 (Nov 18, 2006)

Can anyone help us - we are looking for parts for our 1992 winnebago chieftain - we need a righthand side corner bumper - 2 left hand side tail light corner lenses - mirror glass or mirror for the righthand side but don't want to have to pay over £200 for it lol top and bottom brackets for the awning - if anyone could tell us where is the best place to get them or if anyone has any of these things lying about they want to sell please let us know 

thanks 

lynn


----------



## 88927 (May 10, 2005)

Hi Lynn
Welcome to MHF.... Another Rver :lol: :lol: If you contact Linda at Stateside Tuning (banner ad at the top of this page) she will be able to help with most of the bits you need.... Stateside have supplied us with loads of parts for our RV including a full 15 foot awning and an electric step amongst zillions of other bits that are essential for your RV......
I think the bumper part will have to come from Winnebago directly though???
Look forward to meeting up with you guys sometime :lol: :lol: 

Good luck

Keith


----------



## 101827 (Nov 18, 2006)

thanks keith - we'll give them a ring tomorrow - we are new to this rving we had a converted bedford bus before this so it's nice to have a little luxery eg heating lol can't wait to get all the bits we need so we can go away for a few days in the winnie not too sure where though but i'm sure the kids will be telling us where they want to go


----------



## 90235 (May 1, 2005)

Dudleys in Bicester are the official Winnebago importers and should be able to help - www.dudleys-rv.com


----------



## 88927 (May 10, 2005)

It may be worth chatting to Dudleys but I think LC1962 at stateside will be more competitive and probably faster.... She got our mirror glass kit in just a couple of weeks and well priced too.....

Keith


----------



## 99702 (Jun 18, 2006)

have a look on some usa sites, parts much cheaper if you can get them to ship,


----------



## 101411 (Oct 15, 2006)

Have a look on ebay.com (the USA ebay site) and put a wanted advert out (its free!!!) if you have no luck in UK.

Hope you find the bits you want but Stateside Tuning will more likely than not sort you out.

Good luck

Dazzer


----------

